# Post Mount Disc Brake Standard



## Moff (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, can anyone point me towards a drawing of the the Post Mount Standard for Disc brakes?
Cheers


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Look on the Hayes site


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

https://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Shimano_Framebuilder_Info


----------



## Moff (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, the drawing on the Hayes website is shocking!
Thanks pvd, those drawings are great.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Moff said:


> Wow, the drawing on the Hayes website is shocking!


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome.... im guessing that for the rear axle is exactly the same right, just rotated.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

coghi said:


> Awesome.... im guessing that for the rear axle is exactly the same right, just rotated.


No. The original IS standard had the disc tab aligned with the dropout face, not 4mm offset out like the front. So, the rear PM standard would be centerline 5mm inboard of dropout face.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Actually, 5.7mm for rear.










Shimano Framebuilder Info - Pvdwiki


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone doing post mounts on the chainstays? I know Fixie Inc do some. Any others?


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

shandcycles said:


> Anyone doing post mounts on the chainstays? I know Fixie Inc do some. Any others?


Yeah. I'd like to know too. And, where oh where oh where can I find a place that sells the dropouts with the post mounts integrated into the dropout? Getting accurant post mount alignment parallel to the dropout face is very hard to do.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

shandcycles said:


> Anyone doing post mounts on the chainstays? I know Fixie Inc do some. Any others?


We did on our Fargo, and we are on our Vaya.

We don't integrate them with the dropout because while it would be easier initially to create alignment, and dropout that huge has a larger tendency to warp during welding, so we found that separating the pieces makes more sense, even though it is still really hard to keep alignment on that post-mount.

Any post-mount that is welded, and then does not have a post-CNC process or some type of insert is going to be really hard to keep aligned. This is why IS is so popular, it is easy to take a facer parallel to dropout face in there and shape it up fast.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Question-Sorry do not mean to hijack this thread-I have old Paragon sliders with I S standard. Does Paragon now make a post mount slider that I can change too? Thanks in advance...


----------

